# Her bum is stuck in molt ?!?



## 5eyesUK (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi guys, can you help?

I came home from work and found my gastrica in the middle of a molt. In fact, most of her is out successfully but she seems stuck just by the very tip of her abdomen in the old molt. I dont know how long shes been like this.... 

As you can see from the droplets on the mesh, i quickly sprayed some water in but was worried too as not to disturb her. 

Being a newbie, im shocked how huge she is coming out of this. Dont know what instar she is as the pet shop where I got her from did not know. 

However, that does not matter now, just what to do to help her free herself? Its late at night here in the UK, im tired, should go to sleep  soon but worried to leave her like this????


----------



## 5eyesUK (Feb 25, 2019)

OMG Yes!!!! 

When I finished writing this post, I went back to check on her and shes OUT!!! Oh what a relief! Mustve been that misting hopefully..... I can go to sleep and dream of a new life


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

This is normal for practically all mantises. They hang by their butt as they fluff up, and start sclerotizing their chitin.

At some point. they step out and hang from their rear legs for a bit (sometimes? usually? I dunno, i'm new).

Then, they move. My venosa even started swatting at her exuvia to knock it down. Weird!

Congrats on the molt.  :clap:


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

Sometimes the misting triggers the molt, but really, the moisture that is key in molting is already inside the mantis.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 25, 2019)

Don't mist a mantis while molting, as the water could cause the mantis to fall if it isn't secure. 

Hanging from the top of the abdomen is perfectly normal; in fact, if the mantis doesn't do that then something's wrong!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

No sudden movements or flash photography either.


----------



## 5eyesUK (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok, well ive learnt something new - well Im a newbie!!! 

She looked to me to be staying there in that last bit for so long, thats wha worried me, now I know its the SCLEROTIZING bit!!!  ok!!

Yep I did worry about the spraying and photographing to panic her! So did my best to go gently..... now Im one experience richer.

Thank you so much guys ❤


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 26, 2019)

Perfectly normal. 

Here's an older photo of one  of our spinys hangin' from its arse.

✌


----------



## 5eyesUK (Feb 26, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> My venosa even started swatting at her exuvia to knock it down. Weird!


....when I woke up next morning, her exuvia was also moved down from the place is was attached to start with.... or it just fell down by itself....?


----------



## 5eyesUK (Feb 26, 2019)

Btw how long after the molt would a gastrica want to eat?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 26, 2019)

I dont know the gastricas. I have several other species and they all vary.

My two orchids. One waits until the 2nd or 3rd day, which I'm told is odd. One teleports back in time just to start eating earlier. 

Orchids and all the flowery stuff is just a front. They're like pitbulls.


----------



## 5eyesUK (Feb 26, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> One teleports back in time just to start eating earlier.
> 
> Orchids and all the flowery stuff is just a front. They're like pitbulls.


Ha ha

My gastrica is very ravenous usually too.... i might try gently with a big fruit fly and see how it goes...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 26, 2019)

gratz on the molt


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 27, 2019)

Gastricas will eat the day after a molt, they are aggressive creatures! And the mantis probably knocked down the exuvia.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Feb 27, 2019)

Yep, she did take her food the next day. I am yet to purchase bigger flies so temporarily I gave her mealworms and she stuffed herself


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 28, 2019)

I give my mantids a day after their molt food. Most of them will eat, some take more time to get hungry.

My gastica female was eating the same day after her molt. She was a bottomless pit


----------

